# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > سوال: ایجاد فایل اکسس جهت درج صورت معاملات فصلی دارایی

## Abbas Amiri

سلام
از دوستان و عزیزان کاربر فروم آیا کسی نسبت به ایجاد برنامه جهت درج اتوماتیک صورت معاملات فصلی ، از برنامه حسابداری(ترجیحا در محیط اکسس ) فعالیتی داشته است ؟
در غیر اینصورت حتما بعضی از دوستان بیشتر از بنده نسبت به ایجاد صورت معاملات فصلی آگاهی دارند. از این دسته از دوستان می خواهم همکاری کنند تا در صورت عدم وجود چنین برنامه آن را ایجاد کنیم .
با وجود راهنمایی که در سایت مربوطه وجود داشت ، باز هم سوالاتی هست که باید روشن شود .
با یکی از حسابداران که مشورت کردم ، می گفت که مجموع کل فاکتورهای هر خریدار را یکجا وارد میکند ، این در حالی است که اولا درفیلدهای فرم مربوطه نام کالا باید درج شود و ثانیا در راهنمای سایت جهت تجمیع مبلغ خاصی مشخص شده است .
شکل زیر فرم آن نمایش داده شده است:

SeasonForm.JPG

----------


## seyyedreza

سلام
دقیقا منظور شما رو متوجه نشدم
اکثر برنامه های حسابداری دارای خروجی فرمت اکسس دارایی هستند
و بیشتر مودیان هم آمار صوری و ناقص ارائه میدن
هدف شما از ساخت چنین برنامه ای چیست؟
در صورتیکه که جنابعالی مایل باشید بنده ایده ساخت یک سیستم فروش نسبتا کامل رو دارم چراکه اکثر برنامه های موجود در تحلیل وگزارشات فروش دچار نقص هستند که البته انتظاری هم نمیشه داشت چرا که بیشتر هدف بازاری دارند و کمتر به مباحث فنی توجه میکنند اما با شناخت کمی که بنده از اکسس پیدا کردم به نظرم بهترین نرم افزار برای کسب و کارهای کوچک تا متوسط میباشد که متاسفانه در بین کاربران ایرانی مهجور مانده است.

----------


## صبا9841

باسلام-هرچند شما استاد این تالار هستید ولی از این تایپیک متوجه نشدم که:
1- "معاملات فصلی" یعنی چی؟ در پایان هر فصل(مثلا 4فصل) برنامه از صفر شروع میشه؟
2- معیار (تشخیص) معامله برای اتوماتیک شدن چیه؟ چطوری شناسایی بشه تا برنامه اتوماتیک عمل کنه؟
3- ورودی داده های برنامه کجاست؟ مودی یا سیستم دارایی؟
4- خروجی داده های برنامه به کجا میره؟ تحویل مودی یا سیستم دارای؟
5-این برنامه ثبت دفاتر حسابداری هم باید انجام بده؟ درصورت جواب منفی، پردازش حسابداری باید انجام بده؟

باز هم تکرار میکنم البته در توانایی حل مساله توسط شما شکی نیست ولی با توجه به اطلاعاتی مختصری که طی چند سال در زمینه طراحی نرم افزارها (کاربردهای متفاوت ) دارم به نظرم اطلاعات تایپیک به توضیحات بیشتری نیاز داره

----------


## Abbas Amiri

سلام
برای آشنایی بیشتر به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://e4.tax.gov.ir/Pages/action/show/8

لازم به توضیح است قصد دارم از روش  Offline استفاده کنم

----------


## ژیار رحیمی

سلام وقت بخیر.منم دنبال همچین چیزی میگردم.با توجه به نرم افزارTTMS مشخصه شرکت یا فرد برنامه نویس به فکر برنامه نویس هایی که بخوان خروجی اتومات برای ایجاد فایل Access از داده های ذخیره شده در نرم افزار مالی شان داشته باشن نکرده اند.البته چیزی خاصیم نداره اطلاعات مودی و ثبت فاکتورهای فروش و خرید.(من الان متوجه استفاده بعضی از قسمت ها نشدم که آیا تک تک اقلام فاکتورامو وارد کنم یا اصل فاکتور جمع فاکتور و تخفیف و اررزش افزوده فاکتور؟).
 جماعت  کاسب کاراران ایرانی همیشه راهی واسه دور زدن(دارایی) چنین نرم افزارایی دارن تازه گی میان دو نسخه نرم افزار رو نصب یکیش واسه دارایی هر کدوم از فروش و خریدا رو دوس داشتن ثبت میکنن و یکیشم واسه حساب کتاب اصلی خودشون.
دوستان اگه همراهی کنن همیشه یه api واسه ش نوشت که(فایل access رو از روی جداول دیتابیس تهیه کرد و خروجی داد) که بدرد برنامه نویسان بخوره.

----------


## Abbas Amiri

> سلام وقت بخیر.منم دنبال همچین چیزی میگردم.با توجه به نرم افزارTTMS مشخصه شرکت یا فرد برنامه نویس به فکر برنامه نویس هایی که بخوان خروجی اتومات برای ایجاد فایل Access از داده های ذخیره شده در نرم افزار مالی شان داشته باشن نکرده اند.البته چیزی خاصیم نداره اطلاعات مودی و ثبت فاکتورهای فروش و خرید.(من الان متوجه استفاده بعضی از قسمت ها نشدم که آیا تک تک اقلام فاکتورامو وارد کنم یا اصل فاکتور جمع فاکتور و تخفیف و اررزش افزوده فاکتور؟).
>  جماعت  کاسب کاراران ایرانی همیشه راهی واسه دور زدن(دارایی) چنین نرم افزارایی دارن تازه گی میان دو نسخه نرم افزار رو نصب یکیش واسه دارایی هر کدوم از فروش و خریدا رو دوس داشتن ثبت میکنن و یکیشم واسه حساب کتاب اصلی خودشون.
> دوستان اگه همراهی کنن همیشه یه api واسه ش نوشت که(فایل access رو از روی جداول دیتابیس تهیه کرد و خروجی داد) که بدرد برنامه نویسان بخوره.


سلام
در اینجا چون مخاطبان تالار غالبا با اکسس آشنایی دارند ، قصد ایجاد برنامه ای با مایکروسافت اکسس را داریم .فایل مقصد همان نرم افزارTTMS است که از یک فایل اکسس جهت ذخیره اطلاعات وارد شده استفاده می کند .
چنانچه محیط برنامه حسابداری مورد استفاده ، اکسس باشد، این پروژه برای تعدادی از کاربران این فروم بسیار راحت است . چون با فیلتر کردن ،اطلاعات مورد نظررا بر حسب خریدار و فروش وتاریخ ،  از آن برنامه می توان به فایل مقصد انتقال داد . مهم نحوه فیلتر کردن اطلاعات است ، منظور  همان است که در پست یک عرض کردم  که  تجمیع این اطلاعات چگونه باشد .

----------


## amirzazadeh

سلام
در خصوص تجميع به اين شكل عمل ميشه كه براي هرسال قيمتي به عنوان حداقل معاملات توسط دارايي ارائه ميشه به عنوان مثال اين رقم براي سال قبل 12000000 ريال بود.حالا اگه مجموع قيمت چند تا فاكتور باهم كمتر از اين مبلغ ياشه ميشه مجموع اونها رو به صورت يكجا در نرم افزار معاملات فصلي وارد كرد و نيازي به درج جزييات خريد براي هر فاكتور نيست.

----------


## علی فتحی

من در نرم افزار خودم اینکارو کردم. کل فاکتور ها رو که میزنیم در اخر 3 ماه جمع کلی رو به دارایی امنقال میدیم

----------

